# D&C after vaginal delivery. Please help! :)



## kparker1980 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a patient who had a spontaneous vaginal delivery with D&C postpartum. She was diagnosed with retained placenta. I know that I would use code 59160 for D&C postpartum, but my question is, would I use that in conjunction with the normal delivery global code 59400? If so would I just list it separately with a modifier 24? Or modifier 22? 

Thank you!


----------



## DMcCormick5 (Apr 29, 2016)

*D&C after Vag Delivery*

The D & C is related to the delivery so you would not use the modifier 24.  Modifier 22 is not appropriate because it is a separate procedure .  I would code both procedures with a 51 modifier on the D & C.  I would use the retained placenta for the diagnosis for the D & C.


----------



## kparker1980 (May 4, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

